# The Cough...



## AndroSport (Dec 2, 2014)

Holy fuccking shiiit... ive had a bit of tren cough here and there in the past. Very atypical for me... I mean I started with AAS back in the late 90's/early 2000's and its only happened a handful of times over that period really and mainly with Tren Ace if i remember correctly... maybe once or twice with something else.

Today pinned about 3.2ml of Sust300 & NPP100 and I got the fuccking cough so hard I almost barfed on my granite countertop... the feeling is still lingering a tad. Felt like asphyxiation almost... throat closing & light headed lol

Stuck my head in the freezer like POB always says and that cut it down to a fraction of what it was almost instantly. Everyone in the house was looking at me like "WTF!?"

Pretty sure that was the worst instance Ive ever had... thought I'd share

Just glad i didnt end up tossing my meal up all over the kitchen 

~Andro


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 2, 2014)

damn babe, doesn't sound like something anyone wants to go through


----------



## ECKSRATED (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm so glad I've never had the cough. Sounds terrible.


----------



## don draco (Dec 2, 2014)

AndroSport said:


> Holy fuccking shiiit... ive had a bit of tren cough here and there in the past. Very atypical for me... I mean I started with AAS back in the late 90's/early 2000's and its only happened a handful of times over that period really and mainly with Tren Ace if i remember correctly... maybe once or twice with something else.
> 
> Today pinned about 3.2ml of Sust300 & NPP100 and I got the fuccking cough so hard I almost barfed on my granite countertop... the feeling is still lingering a tad. Felt like asphyxiation almost... throat closing & light headed lol
> 
> ...



I had the same experience with NPP once.. it was terrible.


----------



## goodfella (Dec 2, 2014)

I can relate. Just started a bulk and have it after every pin and few days after. Oddly I never get it, but seems to be kicking up hard now. Idk why, weather it be the weather (lol) adding to it or what...? Haven't had any meals come up, but some heavy drooling


----------



## deadlift666 (Dec 2, 2014)

Worst cough I've had was last week. Test E and EQ. Worse than any cough I've had from tren.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 2, 2014)

For me it's the prop. I get it from npp or from mast p.  The funny this is though I don't get a cough but I start to sneeze like crazy.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 2, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> For me it's the prop. I get it from npp or from mast p.  The funny this is though I don't get a cough but I start to sneeze like crazy.


Haha!

I can see one of these sneeze attack stories getting interesting


----------



## Paolos (Dec 2, 2014)

AndroSport said:


> Holy fuccking shiiit... ive had a bit of tren cough here and there in the past. Very atypical for me... I mean I started with AAS back in the late 90's/early 2000's and its only happened a handful of times over that period really and mainly with Tren Ace if i remember correctly... maybe once or twice with something else.
> 
> Today pinned about 3.2ml of Sust300 & NPP100 and I got the fuccking cough so hard I almost barfed on my granite countertop... the feeling is still lingering a tad. Felt like asphyxiation almost... throat closing & light headed lol
> 
> ...



Nice to hear somebody mention the cough with a compound other than Tren. I thought I was losing my mind but it started happening with
Test, NPP and Mast. Nothing out of control like I was going to yak but more like a tickle in my throat and having to clear my throat for about
5 minutes. Only happens every now and then no real pattern.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2014)

See you people laugh at me and my freezer suggestion and toss it in the garbage as broscience!


----------



## snake (Dec 2, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> See you people laugh at me and my freezer suggestion and toss it in the garbage as broscience!



PoB just wants to see if he can get anyone to puke in their own freezer! lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2014)

snake said:


> PoB just wants to see if he can get anyone to puke in their own freezer! lol


Hahahahahahaa dammit was it that easy to figure out?

Ya know how hard it is to clean up frozen vomit?


----------



## antique (Dec 2, 2014)

Strange everyone coughing on various compounds, makes me wonder what people are really buying.


----------



## inhuman88 (Dec 2, 2014)

antique said:


> Strange everyone coughing on various compounds, makes me wonder what people are really buying.



The cough can happen with any compound, it just happens more frequently with tren


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 2, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> See you people laugh at me and my freezer suggestion and toss it in the garbage as broscience!



Oh Hell yeah it works!!  I had to throw my head in the freezer a few times.......off of your suggestion!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 2, 2014)

wow, I'm actually surprised with all the different compounds also.


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 2, 2014)

i usually only throw severed heads in the freezer


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 2, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hahahahahahaa dammit was it that easy to figure out?
> 
> Ya know how hard it is to clean up frozen vomit?



LOOOOOK... we have some frozen leftovers!


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 3, 2014)

I never got it til last week.  I pinned 50tne and 100 tren no ester.   Holy shit.  I must have hit a vein.   Couldnt breathe.  Thought I was gonna die.  Lasted for 20 min.  Wish I had known about the head in freezer trick...


----------



## hulksmash (Dec 26, 2014)

Guess what?

You show that you are simply doing a conditioned behavior.

You now cough due to previously conditioning yourself.

Pin tren → expect/get a cough 
Now pin any AAS → expect/get a cough 

My example:
I now have a bowel movement EVERY TIME I ingest _any_ opioid.

Pill in mouth → 1 second later have to shit. 

*Why/how?*

Years ago I cut my pill dosage down to nearly cold turkey.

Take a very low doses pill → had the shits → took another pill → had the shits

That experience made me now have to shit _every_ time I ingest an opioid.

Opioids=constipation, so I'm lucky and get to cheat that negative side effect due to having to shit as soon as I take them LOL!


----------



## stuckinit (Dec 30, 2014)

I've had the cough very lightly once with it not being tren... but I've had it a few times with tren, and once, I thought I was going to die. I was about halfway through a shot, felt that tightness in the chest start and didn't want to start coughing with it in me. So I did a very stupid thing and slammed the rest of it, jesus christ on toast, I was on the floor for 5 minutes fighting for my life, I don't know how I didn't pass out. Scared the shit out of me, and my body hurt from the convulsions till the next day.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't know how the whole cough thing got to be related to tren and known as the tren cough. I've said it many times in past post it has nothing to do with the compond of tren alone. I've gotten this cough back in the late 80's early 90's before I even knew of tren or if tren was even around. Ice had it with several different componds as others here are finally realizing. 
I've yet to ask someone in the medical field who would know and I do know people,  just never think of it to ask but what I believe it is,  is that you are hitting a vien and getting the compond directly into your blood stream. Wish if done any compond most likely will give you the couch experience. 
I had a new one hit me several weeks back. I hit 3cc of Npp and not only got the cough but the tip of my tongue felt like it was being pricked by a sharp needle. Like little bee stings almost painful. Anyone experience that one?


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 30, 2014)

As a matter of fact , thinking about it now im certain its because we are hitting a vien. 
I remember getting the same cough and chest tightnes when going in for surgery and they inject your IV with what ever it is that knocks you out.which is going into your vien and into your blood stream.  Have had it happen during several past surgeries everytime.


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 31, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> See you people laugh at me and my freezer suggestion and toss it in the garbage as broscience!



What id like to know is how you came about throwing your head into a freezer in the middle of coughing up a lung  while gasping for air.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 31, 2014)

i get it from npp


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 31, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> What id like to know is how you came about throwing your head into a freezer in the middle of coughing up a lung  while gasping for air.


It was burning. I thought to myself "I wish I could inhale ice right now"

The rest is history..


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 31, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> It was burning. I thought to myself "I wish I could inhale ice right now"
> 
> The rest is history..



Makes sense. And Walla,  a cure was found lol.


----------



## powermaster (Jan 1, 2015)

Does the cough change with the dosage amount? I noticed when I was on npp I had very little cough episodes nothing i could not  handle but it was there. I think my dose then was 500mg a week.


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 1, 2015)

JAXNY said:


> As a matter of fact , thinking about it now im certain its because we are hitting a vien.
> I remember getting the same cough and chest tightnes when going in for surgery and they inject your IV with what ever it is that knocks you out.which is going into your vien and into your blood stream.  Have had it happen during several past surgeries everytime.



Well i agree partially here… I hope everyone pulls back on the plunger to make sure they are not actually IN a vein… but i think its clear it happens for the most part when knicking a vein and maybe a little bit gets in.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 1, 2015)

AndroSport said:


> Well i agree partially here… I hope everyone pulls back on the plunger to make sure they are not actually IN a vein… but i think its clear it happens for the most part when knicking a vein and maybe a little bit gets in.



I still think it's a conditioned response.

No compound ever gave me a cough; I never "expected" a cough, either.

Then you people saying "it's not just tren", so it really points to a Pavlonian effect.

-------------------

Also, Test was shown to induce a cough on the 8th injection in a study-just playing both sides.

Conclusion: *Cough is MORE LIKELY induced by a Pavlonian borne expectation of a cough after an IM injection vs. the cough being induced by oil injected IM.*


----------



## AndroSport (Jan 1, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> I still think it's a conditioned response.
> 
> No compound ever gave me a cough; I never "expected" a cough, either.
> 
> ...


I intended to reply to yours too but guess i didn't for some reason... Had written out my thoughts on your pavlov theory and everything. 

I'm sure this does apply to some... but not me IMO. As I pointed out in the OP It happened to me back in the day and at that time I was a dumb kid who didn't even know what the cough was. Also pointed out that it is very atypical for it to happen to me... i hardly ever get it so I never rely think about it or really expect it to happen. It just does once in a blue moon. 

I've always been pretty good at recognizing what might be a mental response whether pavlovian or placebo and not letting it affect me. 

Not disagreeing with your theory in general, just saying that it doesn't apply to me here personally. Quite plausible it does apply to others.


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 1, 2015)

AndroSport said:


> I intended to reply to yours too but guess i didn't for some reason... Had written out my thoughts on your pavlov theory and everything.
> 
> I'm sure this does apply to some... but not me IMO. As I pointed out in the OP It happened to me back in the day and at that time I was a dumb kid who didn't even know what the cough was. Also pointed out that it is very atypical for it to happen to me... i hardly ever get it so I never rely think about it or really expect it to happen. It just does once in a blue moon.
> 
> ...



Got ya, and thus I say you're one of those like the study had-a cough being an effect after injecting oil IM (from any compound).

But yea, for most I think it's just conditioning-especially since most expect a cough.


----------



## stuckinit (Jan 2, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> I still think it's a conditioned response.
> 
> No compound ever gave me a cough; I never "expected" a cough, either.
> 
> ...




I would assume it has to do with hitting a vein or something of that sort. And I assure you, when I had my case, it was very very real, it was crippling and scary. Not something that resulted from my mind playing a trick on me.


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Jan 3, 2015)

AS, I've got it with Tren, and felt it coming on with Cyp. I've used the freezer trick and it works. But what I've found to do while pining is breath shallow and slow the inject down. I was realizing that with Cyp I was pushing fast and could feel my chest getting tight, preparing itself for the upcoming cough attack. Remember, inside your lungs you have tiny little alveoli(imagine a thing of grapes), there are millions of these hanging from your lung walls that facilitate the release of Carbon Dioxide and the intake of Oxygen. When you pin, and whether you nick a vein or not, the blood flows back into your lungs for this exchange to take place. This a very difficult process with all this oil that's now flowing in the blood.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> See you people laugh at me and my freezer suggestion and toss it in the garbage as broscience!



Thanks to POB my head was in the freezer a hand full of times this past summer

The cough can happen with any hormone it seems


----------



## hulksmash (Jan 4, 2015)

IWannaGetBig said:


> AS, I've got it with Tren, and felt it coming on with Cyp. I've used the freezer trick and it works. But what I've found to do while pining is breath shallow and slow the inject down. I was realizing that with Cyp I was pushing fast and could feel my chest getting tight, preparing itself for the upcoming cough attack. Remember, inside your lungs you have tiny little alveoli(imagine a thing of grapes), there are millions of these hanging from your lung walls that facilitate the release of Carbon Dioxide and the intake of Oxygen. When you pin, and whether you nick a vein or not, the blood flows back into your lungs for this exchange to take place. This a very difficult process with all this oil that's now flowing in the blood.



It's all just a guess.

I still wonder how people get this cough and I had bronchitis with tren and still no cough.

Neat how pharmacokinetics are so individual!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 4, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> It's all just a guess.
> 
> I still wonder how people get this cough and I had bronchitis with tren and still no cough.
> 
> Neat how pharmacokinetics are so individual!



pro genetics


----------

